# Switching to control power amp receptacle...



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I am wondering if I would have turn-on thump problems if I were to use a wall switch to turn on the receptacle that will power my rear amps (two EP2500's). This would mean the amps will be turned on prior to the system being turned on... as when I walk into the HT room, I will flip the lights on as well as the switch for the amp receptacles (which would be line fed with a dedicated feed to the switch - not tied to the line feed for the lights).

Before I had the extra Panamax unit to turn on my EP2500 in my last system, I had to manually turn it on each visit to the HT room. I seem to remember that I would occasionally leave it on, forgetting to turn it off. I do not remember any thumping or popping issues when turning on the main system then, but that has been over a few days ago and my memory is fading badly with age. :dumbcrazy:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmmm... never mind. I think what I will do is use this 30 amp relay and remotely turn on the bottom half of each receptacle in the rear of the room, leaving the top half fully powered.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

What about a power sequencer?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I actually decided to keep the amps up front and run 12 gauge CL3 back to the drivers. This will allow me to keep all the equipment up front.


----------

